Ask HN: How do you keep up with latest Computer Science/software breakthroughs? - adamfaliq
======
wizzerking
arxiv.org I have a whole list of open Access journals
[https://www.intechopen.com/](https://www.intechopen.com/)
[http://freecomputerbooks.com/](http://freecomputerbooks.com/)
[https://www.onlineprogrammingbooks.com/open-
source/](https://www.onlineprogrammingbooks.com/open-source/)

and a bunch more

